
Sorry, we can't join your Slack - mrbbk
https://www.reifyworks.com/writing/2019-09-03-sorry-we-cant-join-your-slack
======
mrbbk
Author here. Even if Slack isn't important to you, you mind find utility in
what my partner and I call the "25 Year Rule"

> Assume your company is going to be around for 25 years, and treat the first
> few years accordingly. In other words, give yourselves room to change and
> grow, and take the lessons you learn during the next few years to heart. If
> something isn’t working for you, be honest with yourselves and your clients.
> If something is working well, keep doubling down on it until it doesn’t.
> Plan, adjust, plan, adjust, repeat.

~~~
verdverm
This is awesome, thanks for the share! I just said no to slack and now we have
compelling reasons. I think your experience happens for companies internally,
so I won't buy it for my co either.

~~~
mrbbk
I think internally for a company, it's a whole different situation. As it
turns out, for us, trying to interface with an external company -- it just
doesn't fit.

